# Wheel weights



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I was disappointed a couple of days ago when a set of Bolens wheel weights went for 355.00 on ebay, made the last two set that went for about 170.00 seem like bargain. Yesterday a buddy of mine came by and brought me a set he collected in a trade, 100.00 bill bought them, I'm stoked and ready to put them on the H16


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty cool,GT ! They sure cleaned up nice.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Pretty cool,GT ! They sure cleaned up nice.


I've got 4 sets of Massey split wheel weights, 4 sets of Allis wheel weights, 2 sets of Ariens wheel weights, 1 set of Case wheel weights and 1 set of Bolens wheel weights, hope it doesn't rain too hard, lol


----------

